# Hair growth supplements?



## ryster2000 (Nov 27, 2012)

So, my horse is 10 years old and has an extremely short and thin mane. This dissapoints me because I love doing their manes, and my old horse, now mostly retired, had a very thick, long mane. I have heard of a few supplements but do you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## oliveoats (Jan 22, 2013)

My gelding rubbed a nice chunk out of the middle of his lovely mane. I use MTG on it and its growing in fast!! It isn't a supplement, but MTG (Mane-Tail-Groom) is my go to for mane and tail trouble!
Best of luck


----------



## ryster2000 (Nov 27, 2012)

oliveoats said:


> My gelding rubbed a nice chunk out of the middle of his lovely mane. I use MTG on it and its growing in fast!! It isn't a supplement, but MTG (Mane-Tail-Groom) is my go to for mane and tail trouble!
> Best of luck


yes,this is the best stuff I have heard of.


----------



## oliveoats (Jan 22, 2013)

Quick 'warning':
It had a gnarly smell that I'd compare to barbecue chips. I can handle it, but it made my pregnant stall neighbor puke! I don't find it too bad, but some people can smell it as soon as I put it on and find it disgusting.


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm glad I am not the only one to think it smells like barbeque! 
There is also something else, I am trying to remember the name without going out to the barn...
I think it is called Mega Tek Rebuilder?
Made by Eqyss.
Not a supplement either something that you can work in and either rinse out or leave in. I haven't used it long enough to tell a difference yet, but it is supposed to condition the hair so it helps the strands to be stronger and not break.
Some people with bald spots used it and they said it filled in the bald spots...
It's pricey - about $30, but a little goes a long way.

Danielle


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Look for M-T-G Plus, it's a recently released version of M-T-G that's supposed to have a pleasant, herbal scent. I haven't tried it myself, though!


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Not sure about the mane growth as I pull mine quite short, but for tails I highly recommend bathing the tail then wrap it using the vet wrap method (link below). Before you wrap it I'd put some cowboy magic in as well, and then the top part, like the tail bone, MTG. 
I wrap both my mares tails as they both had baby tails that came to about hock area or a few inches about at one point. I have been wrapping them now for 7-8 months and both their tails are fetlock length. I re-wash/wrap every 2-3 months. 

sorry, I had a much better link at one point but can't seem to find it now so this is the best I can find..maybe someone else will know of a better video.


----------



## ryster2000 (Nov 27, 2012)

dang, i wish i had heard of MTG plus. I ordered some MTG on tuesday because I finally got to orgering stuff


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

MTG is awesome. Kind of expensive, but it works really great. 

I would recommend using gloves, the smell stays on your hands for a long time, and it is terrible.


----------



## ryster2000 (Nov 27, 2012)

thank you for the help everyone


----------

